# Dog Peeing After Vaccination



## drenco

Hi i was wandering as my 16 week old Staff was taken to get his first lot of vaccinations 2 days ago and about 1 day after he's now peeing everywhere again, we had just made great head way (ive owned him for 9 days) from peeing everywhere to 90% of the time holding it and going outside when i take him out, now the day prior to he vaccination was a landmark day as it was the first day that he didn't do any toilet activity inside the property at all, all was done outside,i take him for this vaccination and then 1 day after he's peeing everywhere, weird thing is he's not squatting as per usual he's like walking along and peeing at the same time so there's a continuous trail of wee etc, was just wandering if this is a common side effect or not ? thx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

drenco said:


> Hi i was wandering as my 16 week old Staff was taken to get his first lot of vaccinations 2 days ago and about 1 day after he's now peeing everywhere again, we had just made great head way (ive owned him for 9 days) from peeing everywhere to 90% of the time holding it and going outside when i take him out, now the day prior to he vaccination was a landmark day as it was the first day that he didn't do any toilet activity inside the property at all, all was done outside,i take him for this vaccination and then 1 day after he's peeing everywhere, weird thing is he's not squatting as per usual he's like walking along and peeing at the same time so there's a continuous trail of wee etc, was just wandering if this is a common side effect or not ? thx


16 weeks is still very young to be 100% toilet trained. They can and do have lapses, especially if they have had an upset to their routine. It can take a pup several weeks just to get into a routine when they first go to a new home obviously some are better and settle quicker then others, but 9 days is still early. The upset and stress may have been enough. Also you can, and I know I was guilty of it myself with two pups. Start to become a bit lapsed on being vigilant and getting them out yourself. You do need to carry on getting them out regular and not depending on them to do it themselves for sometime yet. Their capacity to hold it is not always that great yet, they can become distracted through play and other things, and dont always realise they need to go our realise too late. So you do need to "remember" for them for awhile. They can have lapses especially if you do for a good while yet or some do.

Having said this though, the walking along and peeing could be a sign that he may have a urinary tract infection. Peeing more frequently then usual and having accidents is usually a sign of this too, as they pee more and cant control it with an infection. If its that it usually needs antibiotics so if it keep up then you may need to take him back and take a urine sample too. Also keep and eye out if he is drinking water more then usual thats a sign usually of a urinary tract problem too.

Because of his age it could just be a training lapse but you also cant rule out a urinary tract infection/problem especially as he was on the streets as a stray and was likely previously not vaccinated.


----------



## drenco

Yes a urinary tract infection had crossed my mind but its was just the timing of it 1 day after his vaccination etc and this walking along while peeing is very strange ive never seen him do that. Do you reckon i should give it a couple of days to see if he continues or go back to the vets for some antibiotics?


----------



## Jugsmalone

drenco said:


> Hi i was wandering as my 16 week old Staff was taken to get his first lot of vaccinations 2 days ago and about 1 day after he's now peeing everywhere again, we had just made great head way (ive owned him for 9 days) from peeing everywhere to 90% of the time holding it and going outside when i take him out, now the day prior to he vaccination was a landmark day as it was the first day that he didn't do any toilet activity inside the property at all, all was done outside,i take him for this vaccination and then 1 day after he's peeing everywhere, *weird thing is he's not squatting as per usual he's like walking along and peeing at the same time so there's a continuous trail of wee etc,* was just wandering if this is a common side effect or not ? thx





Sled dog hotel said:


> 16 weeks is still very young to be 100% toilet trained. They can and do have lapses, especially if they have had an upset to their routine. It can take a pup several weeks just to get into a routine when they first go to a new home obviously some are better and settle quicker then others, but 9 days is still early. The upset and stress may have been enough. Also you can, and I know I was guilty of it myself with two pups. Start to become a bit lapsed on being vigilant and getting them out yourself. You do need to carry on getting them out regular and not depending on them to do it themselves for sometime yet. Their capacity to hold it is not always that great yet, they can become distracted through play and other things, and dont always realise they need to go our realise too late. So you do need to "remember" for them for awhile. They can have lapses especially if you do for a good while yet or some do.
> 
> Having said this though, *the walking along and peeing could be a sign that he may have a urinary tract infection. Peeing more frequently then usual and having accidents is usually a sign of this too,* as they pee more and cant control it with an infection. If its that it usually needs antibiotics so if it keep up then you may need to take him back and take a urine sample too. Also keep and eye out if he is drinking water more then usual thats a sign usually of a urinary tract problem too.
> 
> Because of his age it could just be a training lapse but you also can rule out a urinary tract infection/problem especially as he was on the streets as a stray and was likely previously not vaccinated.


Buster has just finished his AB's for a UTi and he used to do exactly the same. So I agree with SDH, possibly a UTI.


----------



## Jugsmalone

drenco said:


> Yes a urinary tract infection had crossed my mind but its was just the timing of it 1 day after his vaccination etc and this walking along while peeing is very strange ive never seen him do that. Do you reckon i should give it a couple of days to see if he continues or go back to the vets for some antibiotics?


I think as a precautionary measure, you should take a sample to the vets to be tested.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

drenco said:


> Yes a urinary tract infection had crossed my mind but its was just the timing of it 1 day after his vaccination etc and this walking along while peeing is very strange ive never seen him do that. Do you reckon i should give it a couple of days to see if he continues or go back to the vets for some antibiotics?


Maybe go back to basics with the toilet training taking him out frequently to see if a crash course for 24 hrs makes a difference. At the same time monitor the amount he is drinking to see if its more then usual thats often a sign of infection or urinary probs drinking more. Also see if there is an increased frequency in the number of times and amount he is peeing thats usually another sign. If in spite of the increased toilet trips, he is suddenly peeing without warning and looking like he has no control to stop it once started and just walking along going still, thats also a sign too. If he is well in himslef lively interested in his surroundings and eating well and drinking in normal amounts dont immediately panic. If however you see other symptoms suddenly like lethargic not wanting to play not eating or drinking and generally depressed, diarrhoea and or vomitting obviously doesnt need to be said vet sooner rather then later.

If it does continue then it could be an infection and then he will need antibiotics and to get if checked out.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Sled dog hotel said:


> Maybe go back to basics with the toilet training taking him out frequently to see if a crash course for 24 hrs makes a difference. At the same time monitor the amount he is drinking to see if its more then usual thats often a sign of infection or urinary probs drinking more. Also see if there is an increased frequency in the number of times and amount he is peeing thats usually another sign. If in spite of the increased toilet trips, he is suddenly peeing without warning and looking like he has no control to stop it once started and just walking along going still, thats also a sign too. If he is well in himslef lively interested in his surroundings and eating well and drinking in normal amounts dont immediately panic. If however you see other symptoms suddenly like lethargic not wanting to play not eating or drinking and generally depressed, diarrhoea and or vomitting obviously doesnt need to be said vet sooner rather then later.
> 
> If it does continue then it could be an infection and then he will need antibiotics and to get if checked out.


Would just add obviously if you have already noticed him drinking more and peeing more frequently and in greater quantities, goes with out saying deffinately likely a UTI problem of some sort so dont wait.


----------



## drenco

Well its the end of the day and im off to bed, pleased to say he hasn't had anymore accidents inside the property has just been re-leaving himself outside, thx for everyones input though


----------



## Wpb

So did the issue end up being an UTI? I ask because the same thing is happening to my boxer puppy. He pees very frequently, like every five minutes, but in small amounts and is drinking more than usual. And he was doing great the previous two days before being vaccinated.


----------



## jonb

Milly is peeing loads too,wonder if she has a UTi?I know pups do,but she went out and went 4 times came in the got fidgety so out again had a pee and came in after 5 mins she went on the kitchen floor


----------

